# Suprfast's meaty goodness BBQ thread(take two)



## suprfast (Jul 10, 2011)

I noticed that most of my pics were dead so Im bringing it back with a vengeance.  Enjoy.
This will be the parent link if you just want to scan through the pics at any time.
https://picasaweb.google.com/krislewis76/BBQ#


pork waiting patiently for the pull






Still had some fire so we got a crazy idea(gotta thank the wife for this one).





after the pull.  





These are all ready for tamales now.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 10, 2011)

These were from two days ago.  My 10 yr old daughter wanted burgers for breakfast.  Ground the meat, slice of swiss, whole wheat bun.


----------



## jaybTX (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks great!  Love roasting marshmallows.
-Jason


----------



## suprfast (Jul 11, 2011)

Its monday and I had nothing better to do then grill up a rib eye for me and my daughter.  

light olive oil coating
sea salt
coarse ground black pepper
weber gasser on as high as she can get.  two minutes each side, then two minutes indirect.  All I can say is Med-Rare is starting to taste overcooked.  Starting to dig the rare now(though these may have been a little more med-rare than i wanted).  Who cares...delish.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

I grill almost every night. I cannot wait to flood this bitch with pictures. What's the procedure on "Pulling Pork"? And what cut of pork is that?


----------



## suprfast (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I grill almost every night. I cannot wait to flood this bitch with pictures. What's the procedure on "Pulling Pork"? And what cut of pork is that?



You start by turning on a video of Jamie Eason and turn the lights real low....

Oh..PORK


Low and slow for hours.  you can use the shoulder or butt.  Season it to your likings then throw it indirect for (depending on size) anywhere from 4 hours to 20 hours at temps from 225-350 degrees.  Foil when internal temps are around 175-180 and pull off the smoker/grill indirect head source when temps his 195ish.  Some people foil earlier but it makes for a mushy meat(personal preference to foil later) and some dont foil at all.  Let it sit in the wrapped foil for 1-2 hours in an ice chest or oven and shred the meat by hand, with forks, bear claws, etc...

sauce, dont sauce, tacos, nachos, sandwiches, you name it. 

looking forward to your posts.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome. That sounds like a nice weekend grill experiment. Can you do it on a gas grill or does it have to be a smoker? I figure turn one side on and get it to the correct temp then put the pork on the other, basting frequently.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Awesome. That sounds like a nice weekend grill experiment. Can you do it on a gas grill or does it have to be a smoker? I figure turn one side on and get it to the correct temp then put the pork on the other, basting frequently.



Sounds correct to me.  Get some wood chips and put them in a foil pouch.  You will get the meat tender and shreddable but you will not have much flavor.  Wood really does help.  

Word of warning for a gas grill, make sure you have a full propane tank before you start.  get a good thermometer too.  its the best tool for smoking meats.  if you are too low it could spell danger with food borne illnesses.  if its too high you just burn it(im talking in the 100 degree range on the low and 500+ for the high).  aim for 275-350 and youll be fine.  ask if you have any questions or need any help.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks man. I gave up on charcoal a LONG time ago. I know, I know.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Awesome! Thanks man. I gave up on charcoal a LONG time ago. I know, I know.



I grilled that steak on my weber gas grill.  I dont use charcoal if it takes longer to heat up then it does to cook the meat.  Well rarely do i that is.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 11, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I grilled that steak on my weber gas grill. I dont use charcoal if it takes longer to heat up then it does to cook the meat. Well rarely do i that is.


 
That's my main beef.... no pun intended. 

That and the flavor overpowers everything. The only thing I'd cook on a charcoal girll is burgers. I like a charcoaled burger but it taints other meat too much for my tastes.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> That's my main beef.... no pun intended.
> 
> That and the flavor overpowers everything. The only thing I'd cook on a charcoal girll is burgers. I like a charcoaled burger but it taints other meat too much for my tastes.



I dont use charcoal.  Only lump/wood.  i hate charcoal.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn im on a roll today.  Was craving some wings, so I made wings.  Didnt want deep fried.  Love me weber family.  used the gasser this time, Sloppy could do this too.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

What kinda sauce did you do? Normally I'll get some of that hooters wing sauce. Or make my own spicy BBQ. Another favorite is parmasean garlic!


----------



## suprfast (Jul 12, 2011)

I usually do something wicked hot but I was feeling lazy and didnt want to make a second batch for my wife.  She likes hot, just doesnt agree.  

I usually just open the fridge and see what leftover bbq sauces I have remaining then I mix in some crystal hot sauce, or something like Louisiana. I cant stand franks and butter.  That much oil in a wing doesnt sit right(thought deep frying is different).  

this is exactly what I did on these.  Try them and let me know what you think.

Dry Rub
2 parts paprika
1 part onion powder
1 part garlic powder
.5-1 part cayenne powder(or adjust for your heat liking)
1 part cumin
.5 part black pepper
.5 part coriander
1 part kosher salt(or sea salt, i just try to stay away from table salt.  tastes funny)

I think that is all i did.  Put in a bowl and mixed.  Sprinkle liberally on chicken.  Should have a nice even coating all around, but not "packed" on.

Direct heat on LOW LOW LOW or if you have a warming rack for about 30 minutes.  Watch closely the skin can catch on fire.  For the last minute I crank it on high and grill with the lid open flipping once to crisp up the skin one last chance.  Toss in sauce(the one I did above, or however you want).  Dry rub had me at hello.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice. I'm glad to see some other people on here that enjoy making dishes as much as I do. 

Not on the grill but I made a wicked batch of chicken marinara last night. It's my girlfriend's favorite. She always asks me why I like to cook so much and how I'm so good at it. I really don't have an answer. But you can't get big without eating. And I don't like eating shitty food.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 12, 2011)

I love food.  i havent a clue how some of these super dedicated guys wake up and eat the same boiled chicken, boiled eggs, etc... throughout the day.  Maybe that will explain why Im not at my peak, but my stomach loves me.  Ill sacrifice a 600lb dead lift for good food(only 100lbs off).  I dropped 20lbs eating a high bbq diet almost two years ago.  Sadly it came back, but ive lost it all over again.  Happiness is key, satiating food are too.


----------



## dsl (Jul 13, 2011)

This thread is making me so hungry. Too bad it's almost 4am lol.

Also a questions for you charcoal guys. About how long does it take you guys to grill a boneless, skinless chicken breast? It's been taking me about an hour and a half for 5 or 6 breasts. Does this seem a little too long?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Nothing special here. Just a few chicken breasts. I had them thawed out and I needed to cook them. I was going to take them to work with me today. Me and my girl were busy in the other room and I come back to only one half of a chicken breat left. Damn dog ate them off the counter.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 13, 2011)

@DSL
That seems really long for chicken breasts, but a lot plays on your temps of the unit itself.  I never cook to time, but to doneness.  I know there is unset rules of times, but a thermometer is needed.  
Amazon.com: RT600C Super-fast Water-resistant Digital Pocket Thermometer: Kitchen & Dining
For the money that has to be the hardest to pass up thermometer on the market.  cost effective and accurate.  My guess is no longer than 30 minutes if direct/indirect combo.  Sear on high then slide to the side or reverse sear and basically bake then hit them with a sear.

On a side note, because of how fast chicken breasts should cook, i dont normally use charcoal.  My main rule is, "if it takes longer to heat up my charcoal then it does to cook the protein, ill use the gasser."  That is true for me in every case except when i get prime grade beef cuts.  Nothing but high heat charcoal will sear those babies to rare-med rare.  

@sloppy
Those look good to me.  I dont even have a dog and i hate it when she eats them all.  I do have a 10 year old daughter that is a carnivore(tear to my eye), and she eats all and i mean all her veggies.  

Keep in mind I am in now way an expert.  I burn things, trial and error, and keep going.  Best part of BBQ, we can eat most of the mistakes.  (only thrown away a handful of bbq items, most of them were veggies, one was a brisket)


----------



## x~factor (Jul 13, 2011)

yummm... rib eye....


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Scrape that black char off of there and normally there's some good meat if you mess up. It's hard to really ruin something on the grill. I try to sear my meats and then keep them on low. I'm usually multitasking while grilling so sometimes I forget to go out and flip stuff as soon as I should.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 13, 2011)

This isnt exactly BBQ, but I am using the left over pulled pork from BBQ the other day.  Damn, it was just as good as the day I made it.  Homemade dough.  Why can't I cut???  Hmm, this might be a damn good reason why.  Maybe I'll just bulk the rest of my life...

Pulled pork pizza with spicy bbq sauce.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 13, 2011)

freaking drooling ova here. 

must...grill...STEAK!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 14, 2011)

Couldn't decide what I wanted for dinner so I went to the store and they had a sale on top sirloin and pork. So I picked up a few pounds of each and made these. Marinated in Allegero and put some Monteral Steak seasoning on it. My girl cooked up some okra, squash and patatoes while I was doing this. And for bonus points, a pic of my garden from the deck where I was grilling.


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 14, 2011)

this is making me hungry.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 14, 2011)

I seriously need to get a job.  All i do is cook and eat and lift.  This might be the dream life for some but it blows.  One year left of school.  Until then you bitches have to sit back and enjoy watching me eat.  (sure is nice to have a suga' momma though)

Little one thought we would change things up today with some turkey.  
I dub this Thanksgiving in July


----------



## suprfast (Jul 14, 2011)

another cow bites the dust.  

Rib eye for me and the kiddo, daughter(now if i can get my son to eat beef we will be set) misses wanted a t-bone.  Had to be different didnt she.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 14, 2011)

How did it come out? Im not a fan of Turkey. It always seems like Im chewing on a rubber band. If there was a way to soften the meat Ill chow down on it.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 14, 2011)

Came out like turkey.  Wasn't too impressed.  Cooked it like I would chicken, had crispy skin, but there were too many large cartilage strings in the leg.  Its all fun in the experimentation though.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe the next best thing is to get it whole, not frozen, and grind that bitch up for some fresh turkey burgers. Ive been looking for a good deal on a solid grinder. 

When I have time in a couple of weeks Im ready to go on a grilling marathon! Its the shit! Even if you get a somewhat fatty meat the fat drips out so its not as oily as in a pan. 

Keep the photos coming! btw dude dont leave out what dry rub spices and tasty shit you use. 

One Nation, Under the Grill...


----------



## suprfast (Jul 14, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Maybe the next best thing is to get it whole, not frozen, and grind that bitch up for some fresh turkey burgers. Ive been looking for a good deal on a solid grinder.
> 
> When I have time in a couple of weeks Im ready to go on a grilling marathon! Its the shit! Even if you get a somewhat fatty meat the fat drips out so its not as oily as in a pan.
> 
> ...



Steaks are simple.  Coarse black pepper and kosher or sea salt.  

I make a lot of dough for pizza, by hand, and been wanting to pick up a kitchen aid mixer.  Thinking of stealing my dads, but hes a baker and would kill me(plus i got it for his bday like 10 years ago).  Those have meat grinder attachments.  I really want a grinder to make fresh burgers(beef and lamb) at home.  Thinking about a lamb and beef meatloaf right now...mmmmm.

You do any smoking, or mostly grilling?  Its a hobby addiction.  Owned close to 15 different smokers, tried different fuel sources, different sizes.  All this cooking and i still think im a novice.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 15, 2011)

Im looking for a stainless steal grinder. maybe with a hand crank. something that will last. 

Im all about grillin'. My buddy has a boat and we went spearfishing last weekend and brought along a grill. we went to an island and parked the grill right on the beach. it was ballin'! we marked the spot on his gps and left the grill there so next time we just go back to the same spot. 

I dont know much about smoking meats. I do make jerky. Which is super easy. I have yet to get a hand on smoking meats. How do you smoke your meats? What is the best wood for which meat?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 15, 2011)

Get a good stainless grinder. I had a cheap one from a sports store someone gave me and it fucking sucked. It got clogged every 5min. I ended up borrowing one from a buddy to finish processing my deer. 

I think the hand crank ones are the best for the money.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Get a good stainless grinder. I had a cheap one from a sports store someone gave me and it fucking sucked. It got clogged every 5min. I ended up borrowing one from a buddy to finish processing my deer.
> 
> I think the hand crank ones are the best for the money.



Also depends on how much grinding you plan on doing.  I used to be big at stocking up on meats etc but now find it easier to just buy a couple days in advance.  I hate the defrosting process and all the cellular destruction that happens when you freeze meats makes most cuts lose their juices.  

I could go for a diner burger right now.  Thin patties, griddle.  

Don't think ill be posting any pics today.  I feel like I need leafy greens all day.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 15, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Also depends on how much grinding you plan on doing. I used to be big at stocking up on meats etc but now find it easier to just buy a couple days in advance. I hate the defrosting process and all the cellular destruction that happens when you freeze meats makes most cuts lose their juices.
> 
> I could go for a diner burger right now. Thin patties, griddle.
> 
> Don't think ill be posting any pics today. I feel like I need leafy greens all day.


 
That is so true. I'd rather go to my local store, which has the best meat i've ever seen, and get what they have on sale and cook it that night. If you freeze a steak, it never tastes the same. 

My example was a deer so I had to grind it all up at once and freeze. I made breakfast sausage and hamburger. Mixed in fatty pork with the sausage and fatty hamburger with the ground deer meat. 

Another tip, if you make deer burgers, throw some oats into the mix along with an egg before u make pattys. This helps everything stay together since deer is so lean.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you guys know of any good brands? And suprfast its good to include those greens.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Do you guys know of any good brands? And suprfast its good to include those greens.



Are you asking about good brands of grinders?  I would say minimum expense should be 100.  Anything less would most likely have a very small motor and burn out quickly.  Basspro shop has their redneck section(isnt that every section) of meat grinders.  

I need greens bad.  I love eating salads and vegetables, but my meat to greens ratio is lower than I want...and I eat a lot of veggies.  I just dont post them because really, who wants to see a plate of brussel sprouts or broccoli crowns when you have a brisket on the plate?
Picked up some fiber supplements just to get a few more grams in per day.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 15, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Are you asking about good brands of grinders?  I would say minimum expense should be 100.  Anything less would most likely have a very small motor and burn out quickly....Picked up some fiber supplements just to get a few more grams in per day.



A motorized grinder would be nice but with less working parts and one made in the 50s will no doubly last longer.

Why dont you add some oats to your PWO shake? I always add a half a cup of raw quakers multi grain oats to my shake. Its oats, wheat, rye and barley. And itll keep your cholesterol mad low. I gave blood and my shit is in the low 100's  

Have you tried Kale before? I know were getting off subject here we'll get  soon. But kale is the shit and if you look up "baked kale chips" fucking awesome! just like chips. all you need is olive oil and salt and an oven. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 16, 2011)

dsl said:


> This thread is making me so hungry. Too bad it's almost 4am lol.
> 
> Also a questions for you charcoal guys. About how long does it take you guys to grill a boneless, skinless chicken breast? It's been taking me about an hour and a half for 5 or 6 breasts. Does this seem a little too long?



?????????????????

Dude get a chimney if you use charcoal/lump.  5 minutes and the charcoal is ready.  dump it, put the chicken on.  if I'm in a hurry I can get it all done in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 16, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> ?????????????????
> 
> Dude get a chimney if you use charcoal/lump.  5 minutes and the charcoal is ready.  dump it, put the chicken on.  if I'm in a hurry I can get it all done in 15-20 minutes.



Speaking of a chimney...Use the chimney as your BBQ for quick grilling and high temp searing.  Don't think it would work for chicken, dont want the outside done before in the inside.  Great for beef, lamb, etc...







Amazingribs.com has to be one of my favorite websites to just pick up random tidbits of information.  I dub him the alton brown of BBQ.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 16, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> A motorized grinder would be nice but with less working parts and one made in the 50s will no doubly last longer.
> 
> Why dont you add some oats to your PWO shake? I always add a half a cup of raw quakers multi grain oats to my shake. Its oats, wheat, rye and barley. And itll keep your cholesterol mad low. I gave blood and my shit is in the low 100's
> 
> Have you tried Kale before? I know were getting off subject here we'll get  soon. But kale is the shit and if you look up "baked kale chips" fucking awesome! just like chips. all you need is olive oil and salt and an oven. I highly recommend them.



I feel you on the hand crank unit.  I found one at cash and carry and they are just as expensive as a motorized unit.  I would love the hand crank for the exact reason you mentioned, but having more universal tools makes it easier in the kitchen then having a tool specific to each need.  While its nice, if you saw my kitchen you would be like WTF.  Im like a susie homemaker in the kitchen.  My friends make fun of me because I love to cook, then they change their tone when they come over for food.  I didnt know cooking was such a "woman's" role.  

As for the oats, i do that.  One scoop of oatmeal(1/4C up to 1/2C daily) in my shake.  It whole milk(lactaid), all the whey protein(almost out, need to reorder, 50lbs lasts a long time), creatine, and oatmeal.  I have since added a TB of the fiber supplement(metamucil or benefiber) just to get an extra few grams of fiber in my diet.  Ive tried Kale and its bland by itself.  Great for adding into a salad.  Like I said, I eat a lot of greens, with every meal, just don't think im eating enough.  Can't hurt to have a few extra grams of fiber in my diet.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the last few posts had me wanting fresh ground chuck.  Picked one out and my local grocer ground it for me.  That taste is so much different than the already ground random pieces.  I will never buy ground beef again, NEVER.

1000 calories down the drain


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 20, 2011)

I got a bunch of roasts in the freezer from a cow we had processed that I might grind up. That's a great idea.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 20, 2011)

1300 calorie dinner...I think so
















Looks like im over on my daily calories.  Fuck it.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 26, 2011)

*Brined, sealed, and devoured*

Not sure why the pic might show up cut at the bottom, oh well.







Bone in chicken breasts

Brine for two hours
1/2 c kosher salt
1/2 c sugar
random seasonings and herbs(really, i dont think you can fuck it up)
garlic
rosemary
thyme
etc...

rinse the chicken after two hours while preheating method of grilling
pat dry

Dry rub
DO NOT ADD SALT(you will be double salting, the brine is salt)
CBP(crushed black pepper)
garlic powder


sear it on high heat for about 4-5 minutes(just dont let it burn) then move it to a location that has no direct heat(indirect cooking time)

Got it to about 150 degrees then i hit it with some SOY VAY teriyaki sauce.  Its the shit.  Let it cook another 10 minutes and you have juicy ass chicken breast, with no hint of drying out, crispy ass skin, and a full ass belly.  Lots off asses in this one.

Enjoy.


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

This thread is gorgeous. Love the pics! Keep em coming, this is making me nostalgic about my childhood and making me look forward to bulking again


----------



## CHTOBECOYO (Aug 12, 2011)

....HOT DAMN !!!   all this grub looks AMAZING... cheers, guys!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Last night dinner. Forgot to post.

1/2lb Ground Sirloin Burgers with "Farmers Cheese" (Shit is good as fuck.)
Roasted Habanero and Soreno peppers from the garden
Fresh tomato from the garden

Shit was excellent!!!


----------



## suprfast (Aug 12, 2011)

Id hit homemade burgers hard.  And fresh roasted peppers...hell yes.

Now Sloppy was naggin that i was laggin so here is what I did up tonight.  Too lazy to hit the upload button on my phone i guess.






I had chicken 5 times this week and was so sick of chicken I didn't even want to choke my own.  T-Bones baby(mine was actually a porterhouse).  T stands for...Touch my steak and ill kill you bitch.  Red meat was a must after a long week of chicken.  I eat it cause its easy.  In fact I hated chicken so much I related it hookers.


Chicken, you remind me so much of a hooker. You are cheap, you get the job done, and every once in a while you send me to the emergency room with a scare.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice!

Dude I found a teryaki marinade that is badass for chicken. It actually looks like the chicken you made with the seasame seed on it. It's called: Kona Coast Island Teryaki. Good shit.


----------



## Tomn (Aug 13, 2011)

this thread absolutely makes me hungry, nice pics, great lookin barbeques


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't always eat beef but when I do...
Who am I kidding, I always eat beef.

They were on sale...and I had a coupon for 5.00 off total.  Cost me 4.00 for a 21oz t-bone.  Daughter ate half.





MONEY SHOT.  It never gets old.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn that looks good! I had another lb of sirlion burgers tonight... Sooooo yummy. 

I had a sirloin last night. 

Do you have any roast recipes? I've never made a roast before and I have about 4 sitting in the freezer from the cow we butchered. Baking really isn't my thing. I've heard of people doing the crock-pot roasts and that sounds easy. I could set it up and start it before work and come home to a nice meal....or a burnt up house...


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Damn that looks good! I had another lb of sirlion burgers tonight... Sooooo yummy.
> 
> I had a sirloin last night.
> 
> Do you have any roast recipes? I've never made a roast before and I have about 4 sitting in the freezer from the cow we butchered. Baking really isn't my thing. I've heard of people doing the crock-pot roasts and that sounds easy. I could set it up and start it before work and come home to a nice meal....or a burnt up house...



Oddly, I HATE roasts unless its a standing rib roast(aka prime rib).  

But yes, I have plenty of roast recipes.  Most common is just a roast with a potatoes, carrots, onions, celery, garlic(everything needs garlic), whatever spices you want to dump in(salt/pepper).  Crock pots are convenient especially for work people.  Fill it with everything at night, remove the ceramic bowl and put in the fridge, put it on low first thing in the morning after removing from fridge and you will be good.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Oddly, I HATE roasts unless its a standing rib roast(aka prime rib).
> 
> But yes, I have plenty of roast recipes. Most common is just a roast with a potatoes, carrots, onions, celery, garlic(everything needs garlic), whatever spices you want to dump in(salt/pepper). Crock pots are convenient especially for work people. Fill it with everything at night, remove the ceramic bowl and put in the fridge, put it on low first thing in the morning after removing from fridge and you will be good.


 
Yeah we have a standing rib on xmas. I fucking love it. 


Damn that does sound easy. How much water should you use? Is it okay to have too much water and have some left over? Like I said, I'm a complete noob to roasts. Roasts are good if they are tender and cooked right. I just hope I don't ruin it.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah we have a standing rib on xmas. I fucking love it.
> 
> 
> Damn that does sound easy. How much water should you use? Is it okay to have too much water and have some left over? Like I said, I'm a complete noob to roasts. Roasts are good if they are tender and cooked right. I just hope I don't ruin it.



Roasts are never good...But yes, they are good if they are tender.  They should basically fall apart.

Put the beef roast in pot, throw in all veggies, fill with water.  Basically its filled to the top of the meat, if not a tad more.  Nothing wrong with over filling it because the water will evaporate.  You can experiment with liquids, beef broth, stocks, mixes of wine and water, beer.  

Get a corned beef, throw in a guinness, let it do its thing.  Come back and make bomb ass sandwiches(okay this is the only beef i like from a crock pot).  

You can make dope chilli beans in a crock pot too.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate corned beef. Shit is nasty!!! 

I make beans and ham in the crockpot sometimes. Normally just on the stove though. But get ya some ham hocks and some pinto beans. Cornbread and pickle relish are a must also.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 31, 2011)

Haven't posted, but been cooking.  This isn't bbq, but I had to share.  Got out of class, ran to the market and decided to throw all this together.  Right around 9 bucks for all this.

12oz new york(med rare of course)
about 15-20(lost count) shrimp
1 zuchinni 
4 shrooms

I fucked this up.







Enjoy bitches.

BTW, if my calorie counter is correct this should be a 900 calorie dinner.  Not fucken bad.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Seems like it should be more cals than that. But that shit looks good! Where the fuck did you get all of that for $9?


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it is a total waste to cook any burger or steak above medium.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I think it is a total waste to cook any burger or steak above medium.


 
Couldn't agree more. Shit is disgusting after that.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Seems like it should be more cals than that. But that shit looks good! Where the fuck did you get all of that for $9?



Local grocery store.

New york was on sale for 5.99/lb.  It was roughly 12oz before cooking.
Shrimp was 6.99/lb and I bought 1/2lb.  
zuchinni was something like .50
mushrooms were a buck.

I had everything else at home(used very little oil and butter).
I am thinking roughly 1000 calories would be on the far side.  New yorks are leaner cuts.  Rib eyes would be 1000 all by itself.


and anything over med rare is over cooked.  I dont mine rare at all, infact i love it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 1, 2011)

Fantastic pics guys..i am hungry now..fuck


----------



## suprfast (Sep 1, 2011)

Snack on some dbol.



World-Pharma.org said:


> Fantastic pics guys..i am hungry now..fuck


----------



## suprfast (Sep 1, 2011)

Forgot to add my new invention(okay its nothing, just a rack).


Was tired of the limited space the additional weber rack offered so I built one I will use for higher temp direct/indirect cooking/smoking.

Sorry about the pics.  Cell phone + sun = crappy pics

I have almost 75% of my gas grill that can now be used to this type of cooking. 






As you can see plenty of room for some mesquite lump and pecan wood.






I hit it hard.  My daughter tore up a whole piece.  She is my trooper.





Can't wait to throw a tri tip on this and get a nice crust with med-rare middle.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 7, 2011)

Now this is my idea of a 20 piece.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuckkkkk wings! I love me some wings. BBQ sauce with a little lousiana....


----------



## suprfast (Sep 7, 2011)

You can keep the breasts, thighs, legs, but do not touch my wings.  I love me some wings.  With lousiana...FUCK YES.  I hate that franks and butter shit.  BBQ + Louisiana/Crystal is top notch.  I even made some teriyaki style with SOY VAY.  Now that is the shit.


----------



## BigBill (Sep 7, 2011)

Now that's a nice rack...lol


----------



## suprfast (Sep 8, 2011)

AHHH SHIT.  Im in love with a cheap piece of meat.  

Cross rib roast
stuffed with garlic cloves
coated with olive oil
coarse sea salt, coarse crushed black pepper, and GARLIC powder.  I love me some garlic

Smoked with Mesquite lump

NOTE THE TEMP TO THE SIDE.






Money shot for my bitches.  Sweet potato was foiled with a pad of butter(Tb) and a few sprinkles of brown sugar(should have thrown some marshmallows on these and called it a week).

definitely in the med-rare to medium range.





My only complaint was not having something green on the plate.  Ill eat a big salad later tonight or something.


----------



## miss jones (Sep 9, 2011)

You're making me hungry. Lol.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 9, 2011)

This is without a doubt my favorite thread!!


----------



## jaybTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Love this thread.  I have been taking pics everytime I fire up the grill lately.  My wife thinks I'm weird :^)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## suprfast (Sep 16, 2011)

Calling this one OLD "MEATS' NEW.

Old bay dusted prawns with basic seasoned New York.  Came out med-rare to medium.  Tad overcooked if you ask me.  I like it rare - med rare.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2011)

Time to bump my shit back to the top.






When I say rare I mean, "Knock its horns off, wipe its ass, and throw it on the plate."  Suprfast dont fuck around when it comes to beef.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn s0n! That cow is so "rare" that its still is still moving around the plate. Looks delicious though


----------



## suprfast (Oct 27, 2011)

djlance said:


> Damn s0n! That cow is so "rare" that its still is still moving around the plate. Looks delicious though hyea:



It kicked me as I bit it.  I don't blame her though.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

Trying to still with the grill a little more so I can keep it "healthier."

I am planning my meals out for the week.  Thinking of chicken and whole wheat pasta.  Since its a bbq thread, no one cares about the pasta.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn it!
That looks freaking awesome! 

I'm wondering how much this thread will blow up next week when "Turkey" day comes around


----------



## jaybTX (Nov 14, 2011)

Chk tenders for me, turkey links for the kiddos.






Did something similar for a halloween party.






Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BoricuaWarrior (Nov 14, 2011)

All looks good!!! Made me really hungry!!!


----------



## mljoshua (Nov 15, 2011)

Great looking ribeye - just direct and to the point - sea salt, pepper and olive oil.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 15, 2011)

mljoshua said:


> Great looking ribeye - just direct and to the point - sea salt, pepper and olive oil.



Is there any other way to enjoy it?


----------



## squigader (Nov 16, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Is there any other way to enjoy it?



I'm also in favor of the simple stuff - maybe just garlic salt instead of regular salt.


----------



## squigader (Nov 19, 2011)

What happened guys? Thanksgiving come around and you all stopped? Y'all better have something tasty planned for Turkey Day


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2011)

finals are coming up, just started a new job, and was informed by man landlord that I am not supposed to have a charcoal grill on my patio.  Cant do anything about the first two but the last can go fuck themselves.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 19, 2011)

suprfast said:


> finals are coming up, just started a new job, and was informed by man landlord that I am not supposed to have a charcoal grill on my patio.  Cant do anything about the first two but the last can go fuck themselves.



Fuck that shit! We aren't supposed to either, but quite a few people were BBQing today


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 4, 2012)

Shit this is not a good thread to be drooling over at 5am!  I love my steaks "mooing" too!  Medium rare at the very very most!  Red and bloody, with maybe a couple millimeters of doneness.  Medium to high heat for those char marks (I like the diamonds) and let my rice soak up all the goodness.

Damn I'm hungry as fuck now!!!


----------



## jstagich97 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mmmmmm...STEAK!!! The redder the better!


----------



## suprfast (Jan 6, 2012)

its not food this time but I found some old videos of my old drum smoker with a rotisserie modification.  yea, im dope like that.  Even added a weber lid to it for more cooking area.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Jan 7, 2012)

You sir, are a genius. This is one of my favorite threads by far.


----------



## jimm (Jan 8, 2012)

If it wasn't such miserable weather here in uk only cooking appliance I would need was the BBQ!


----------



## squigader (Jan 10, 2012)

jimm said:


> If it wasn't such miserable weather here in uk only cooking appliance I would need was the BBQ!



Check out a grill pan! If you use your barbecue more for grilling and less for long slow cooking, you can get pretty good results with a cast iron grill pan.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just saw this thread!! Made me so hungry for some BBQ. Now going to grill a steak for a late dinner.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Dude that smoker is the BOMB!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 1, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude that smoker is the BOMB!



Thanks sloppy. Lot of work went into it. I've since moved on but miss it


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)

I like food


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow,they make me hungry.


----------



## USMC (Feb 12, 2012)

Subscribed. Love grilling and queing. A few pics:
First is of a "fattie", basically breakfast sausage flattened out into a "sheet" and filled with your fav goodness and than rolled up and covered in bacon.
The second is a Pork loin, sliced and filled with cheese, pesto and proschuto(sp?) rolled up tied and covered in bacon also
The third is my smoker, my offset anyway. I also have a ProQ which is similar to a WSM and I run a DigiQ with viper fan
The 4th are ABT's, atomic buffalo turds. A deveined jalapeno filled with cream cheese, a little smoky and wrapped in bacon
The last is obviously a briskit.

I have TONS of others.


----------

